# [APP][2.1+]ASP Surfing News 1.4



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello everyone,

since I am a surfer and I like to read the latest ASP news, I created an app which reads the public RSS feed provided by ASP.

So.. Anyone in to surfing?

































https://play.google....gollner.aspnews

*Change log*

-v1.4:
-Write comments.
v1.3:
-Refresh button.
-Crash fixes.
v1.2:
-Now you can watch videos.
v1.1:
-Offline news storage.
-News sharing.


----------

